

Siri Tells Little Girl to 'Shut the F*** Up,' Calls Her 'Ugly' - McKittrick
http://www.nbcbayarea.com/blogs/press-here/Siri-Tells-Little-Girl-to-Shut-the-F-Up-Calls-Her-Ugly-136450818.html

======
joedavis512
The title is very misleading. The article mentions a twelve year old boy, not,
as the title says, a "little girl".

------
FluidDjango
"If a report from The Sun is to be believed..."

'nuf said.

